

Tell HN: Come hear me speak at BSDCan'09 - cperciva

On May 9th I'm going to be speaking at BSDCan'09 in Ottawa, Canada.  BSDCan is a great conference not only for people interested in BSD but also for those interested in open source or operating system development generally.<p>My talk is about key derivation functions -- that is, how to hash passwords so that they are maximally secure against brute-force attack; contrary to popular belief, bcrypt is not the gold standard.<p>The conference website is http://www.bsdcan.org/2009/ and registration (for both days of the conference) costs $195.
======
comatose_kid
I would have loved to come, but I'll most probably be visiting Ottawa mid
July. Good luck with the talk and let us know when your slides are posted.

~~~
cperciva
I'll be posting my paper and slides as soon as I'm finished speaking.

------
Zarathu
I hope this goes over well!

